# Will dinner be served if I depart from WAS on Silver Meteor?



## Silver Meteor (Jan 20, 2017)

It departs, or is scheduled to depart at 7:25pm, and I will be in a sleeper.

Thanks


----------



## Silver meteor (Jan 20, 2017)

Another question - How early should I arrive at the station if I do not need to check in any luggage? Would half an hour be enough?

Thanks


----------



## PVD (Jan 20, 2017)

Below are the normal service and reservation hours. Exceptions apply to certain trains.

*Meal* *Service & Reservation Hours* *Latest Boarding Time to Receive Dining Service* Breakfast 6:30 am - 10 am (No Reservation) 9:30 am Lunch 11:30 am - 3 pm 2:30 pm Dinner 5 pm - 9:30 pm 8:30 pm
Based on the Amtrak chart you should be ok for dinner. As a sleeper passenger you can wait in the Acela Lounge and board from there. When you board, ask your SCA about dinner - sometimes they make reservations for passengers boarding after a meal period has started, but not always. The train originates at NYP, Depending on passenger load, dinner seatings can range from flexible to fairly strict.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 20, 2017)

I routinely take the Silver Meteor from WAS to Florida (and did so this past Monday).

You will be boarded from the Club Acela if you choose to wait there. I would arrive in the Club Acela no later than 6:30, just to be safe.

If the train is fairly on time, dinner will be served at either 7:45 or 8:00 pm. The late seating was at 8pm last Monday.

If the train is significantly late, dinner may not be served. If such is the case, the lounge attendant may provide cash to the sleeper passengers so that they may purchase dinner in Union Station. Every time that has happened to me, the attendants permit the passengers to eat outside food in the lounge, which is otherwise not permitted.


----------



## Silver meteor (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you both very much.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 21, 2017)

I brought food [subway sandwich] into the Metropolitan Lounge at Penn Station, and there was no objection at all from the receptionist at the desk. Apparently the policy enforcement is not uniform, like some many other things on Amtrak.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 26, 2017)

Don't even think about bringing food into the Chicago Met Lounge, it absolutely is NOT permitted.


----------



## iggy (Jan 30, 2017)

Well there is a technicality to that.

Food is permitted inside Chicago Metropolitan Lounge - BUT only in front part of check-in lobby - you must eat at seats within that lobby. This is only area where outside food is allowed.

Personally I think it should be allowed in seating by food drink offerings when you step inside lounge and nowhere else within lounge.

New policy is a drastic change from years past and many customers complain about it.

But current policy matches what has been or should be enforced at other lounges in system that has been in place for years.


----------



## Sauve850 (Jan 31, 2017)

Funny how we went from the Acela to Chicago lounge?? I too take the Silver Meteor and my SCA has almost always made a dinner reservation for me. I agree 6:30 in the lounge just to be safe.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 6, 2017)

pennyk said:


> If the train is significantly late, dinner may not be served. If such is the case, the lounge attendant may provide cash to the sleeper passengers so that they may purchase dinner in Union Station. Every time that has happened to me, the attendants permit the passengers to eat outside food in the lounge, which is otherwise not permitted.


This happened to me a couple years ago and the attendant called everyone to the desk and handed each of us $25; that more than filled my belly with good chow and left a few extra bucks in the pocket.


----------

